# Unsupported Audio Signal Error on TV



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

I watch everything in the TV via HDMI without a receiver involved. My HR21-700 is running 0x1FE. Every Day at some point I get an error on my 50" Sony kdf-50e2000 that says "Unsupported Audio Signal". The sound cuts out while this is displayed and requires a RBR. Wow, what a relaxing TV experience. It happened just moments ago again. Dolby 5.1 is set to off.

rant below. don't bother reading further unless my ranting brings you some twisted joy or comradely. 
Between this, lip syncs, and the remote stopping responding occasionally (one a week so far) until a RBR I'm hating D*. Some issues I'm having I googled and find posts from people that say "oh, this is a known bug and will be fixed in a future software release"... and those posts are a YEAR OLD??? Don't even want to go into how this 2008 software functionality lacks compared to my 4 or 5 year old replay TV PVR's abilities because at this point I'd be happy enough with stability. Doesn't this kind of bad software quality control negatively affect D*? Before 2 weeks ago (before I "upgraded" to HR21) I loved D* and many of them got D* (SD) because I talked it up. I've been a customer since 95.

Most friends have HD TVs but none of them have D* HD -- I'm the first D* HD, and we talk about TV and believe me I'm *now* talking trash to them about D* and they're listening.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Your rant a-side....

To your posted issue, if you still want assistance with it:

Is it any particular channel?
Any particular show?

If you are watching a recorded program... can you rewind... playback the same segment... does it happen again.

Did this just start with 0x1FE... or did it occur before hand?

What happens if you send the audio to a receiver, instead of the TV?


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Your rant a-side....


Hi Earl, Thanks, that is big of you to endure the rant and still try to help. I appreciate it.



Earl Bonovich said:


> Is it any particular channel?
> Any particular show?


No on both counts. It seems random but this time I can confirm it happened during a quick-skip forward 30 seconds.



Earl Bonovich said:


> If you are watching a recorded program... can you rewind... playback the same segment... does it happen again.


It is not limited to HD or SD or a particular channel, or a spot on a particular show. I watched biggest loser last night while the kids were in bed without any problem. Today the kids watched the same recording and it popped up after they were quick-skipping forward 30 seconds. We have 30skip turned on on this unit. Could the issue be there? I did search the forum for "Unsupported Audio" and I saw a few other postings so I don't think it is isolated to me.

Once I get the "Unsupported Audio" on my TV screen, rewind, ff, stop and start a new show... it doesn't matter, the error remains on my TV screen and I get no audio at all until I RBR



Earl Bonovich said:


> Did this just start with 0x1FE... or did it occur before hand?


I've only had the units two weeks and always with with 0x1FE. Before getting these units I was just SD D* for 13 years. In short, I never owned a HR21 without 0x1FE. However, I did find someone else who posted problems (see below) in the HR21-200 0x1FE issues thread.



Earl Bonovich said:


> What happens if you send the audio to a receiver, instead of the TV?


I have not tried sending the audio to a receiver but can see. I've never bothered hooking D* through my receiver because before this it didn't seem worthwhile.

I also found post #19 this thread from a week ago someone had the same issue along with a picture. I'd link the thread but can't because I'm new here. let's try this http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=119549&highlight=unsupported+audio


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

Confirmed that it happened again tonight during a 30skip 30 second forward. One more RBR.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

i only have 2 HDMI inputs on my HDTV....i was running
an HR20-100 into one & the PS3 into the other....& was
having lockup issues....i recently added a 2nd HR20-100 to
the mix & decided to change both to the component inputs
& use the HDMI ports for the PS3 & HD-DVD players so the
1080i upconvert for SD DVD's would work....since i went component
with the HR20-100's i have not had any lock ups...maybe it is just
coincedence but i think the HDMI handshaking is an issue with
all HR models....but of course i am speculating....
only prob with this is the cob web of wiring...man what a mess


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Two things I would try: a different HDMI cable and/or connecting audio via component. An added idea is when the message appears, unplug the HDMI from your TV and plug it back in or also try turning the Sony off/on. The TV is loosing its handshake to the HR* and it could be a slight incompatibility issue between the two.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

davring said:


> a different HDMI cable and/or connecting audio via component.


This is the second HDMI cable (different manufacturer) and the problem continues. This same HDMI cable is happy on the DVD player. There are other posts out there with this problem so I don't think it is cable specific but just the same, it is a different cable.

If I switch to component cables completely, (for audio and video) is the quality going to be less than HDMI?

I want to reiterate that The problem in This Linked (click here) Post is exactly the same as mine. I am wondering if this is a known issue by D* if so I would be happy to help test/troubleshoot a solution. I also want to point out it has never happened (yet) without a 30-second skip being pressed.

Thanks for listening. Is there a list of known D* acknowledged issues somewhere?


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

if you try out component you will still get 1080i
if your HDTV supports it....nothing is broadcst in
1080p anyway...so that won't be a peoblem...
some people report they can see a difference between
HDMI video vs. component....but i can't other than the
colors on my tv are richer with component & have to tone
that setting down a couple notches...


----------



## romulox (Jun 22, 2007)

hi dyker,

I have the same tv (60" version) and know of the error you are talking about, however I've never had this problem with the hr20, so I'll not comment too much on your hr20 problems but just give you a little more info about the "unsupported audio signal" issue. Hopefully it will head you in the right direction.

This is a bug with those TVs. It's not an official Sony bug - just identified as one by other internet people. What's happening is that if HDMI is connected to the tv, there are times when a 5.1, or 4.0, or 2.1, etc audio signal is sent to the TV. The TV only supports 2 channel audio so the dialog box you mention pops up for 10 seconds letting you know that the TV does not understand the audio signal sent to it. This will happen even if the TV speaker is set to OFF.

I used to see this ALL of the time with my old DVD player (HDMI to tv, optical to receiver). Now, with the PS3, I have only seen it with Starwars ep 1 and only on the menu selection screens. No other DVDs or BR discs produce this problem (because you can tell the PS3 to restrict audio via the optical).

If you google the exact TV error message, you'll see a couple of other forums posts on this.

Your solution? You can buy two HDMI-2-DVI adapters. The video signal between the two is exactly the same except hdmi carries audio info. By going HR20<>(hdmi2dvi)<>(dvi2hdmi)<>TV you will completely strip out any audio signal from the hr20 and you should never see this message again. I think someone else mentioned using component and that would work too.

In the end will it fix your HR20 problems? I'm not sure. But it will certainly get rid of the message on the TV.

Good luck.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

You should drop by a high-end local TV dealer who carries Sony and ask them if they are aware of any firmware upgrades for your KDF-50E2000. TV firmware upgrades because of HDMI handshake issues are quite common. I was in my local shop the other day, and the sales manager showed me a drawer full of USB flash drives they keep on hand for upgrading the FW of TV's they have sold.

You might also search the AVSForum thread for the E2000 series to see what others have reported regarding your issue.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

I did post on the AVDForums a day or two ago and not much response. I had a DVD player that gave me the problem in the past, but that DVD player ended going bad. Eventually that DVD player sent NO sound and had a hardware failure. Ultimately and was RMA'd for a new (same model) DVD player that gives no problems.

I guess I don't buy that the TV has a "bug" in its firmware theory OTOH I can't discount that. So I've emailed Sony Tech support to see. The other post (linked a few posts up) points out the same problem... on a Sony... different model. His Model is a Bravada.

Also, as I researched further I found a post by Earl Bonovich that pointed out prior HDMI issues with the same TV... might also explain why I have some more lip sync issues too? Click here for that post

I guess I'll just give up and try using component but I'm willing to help dig further if asked. The problem is I don't have any component inputs left.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

You might check to see what type of audio your HR20 is set for, i.e. dolby digital or 2 channel audio. Perhaps it's set on dolby digital and that is causing your HDMI audio handshake issues.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

dyker said:


> .....I guess I don't buy that the TV has a "bug" in its firmware theory OTOH I can't discount that. So I've emailed Sony Tech support to see......


Please give the AVSForum members a few more days to respond. Some folks who may be intimately familiar with your issue only check that thread on an occasional basis.

Do not be surprised if you get a less than satisfactory response from Sony tech support or anyone else's "tech support" on FW upgrade issues That's why I suggested you contact a Sony dealer who can show you what's in his FW upgrade drawer. Hopefully there's one near you there in "USA."


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, the response from Sony was rather bland and unhelpful (pasted below). I'm out of warranty on the TV and I don't know what I'd get charged for a service call FW upgrade, if one even exists. I can call and ask, but I'd hate to pay $$$ for a service call and find out there is no difference after he leaves... especially if the HR21 is mixing up the audio signal somewhere getting the TV confused. I don't have any Sony service tech friends as buddies to let me borrow their thumb drives. 

I asked
I have a DirecTV PVR model hr21-700 which once a day randomly causes the TV to pop up on the TV, from the TV a text box that says "Unsupported Audio Signal". The unit is hooked via HDMI. In talking with DirecTV support they wanted me to ask if there were any firmware upgrades/patches for the KDF-50E2000.

Sony answered
Thank you for contacting Sony Support. I'm sorry that your Sony TV is displaying the "Unsupported Audio Signal" error message. This error message will be displayed if a device connected to the television via the HDMI connection is outputting an audio format that is not supported by the television. The television supports PCM audio only. Change the audio output settings of the connected device to PCM or two-channel audio to resolve this issue.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

OK, happened again but this time on a 6 second back skip. Maybe it has always been on the back skip... not sure now... usually skip forward 6 times to get through commercials and then a single back skip. Last night was it was the single back skip that did it for sure.

Also one more interesting thing. I guess I don't have to RBR. I just press the off/on button for the DVR (on the remote so of course it really doesn't "power" off) and the sound is restored. I DO NOT power off the TV. If i power off the TV (but don't power off the DVR) the TV comes back on but has the same "unsupported' message. 

Anyone with knowledge of the code... does the sound go through some initialization process with remote control off/on when connected through HDMI? I really want the HDMI to work due to my limited inputs and would like to know if it eventually will.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

This still happens, and there isn't a firmware update for my 50" Sony TV... I called sony Tech support recently and got to a pretty high level and they pointed the finger back at D* ... meanwhile I'm stuck with "Unsupported Audio" whenever I try to watch via HDMI. This is becomming a bigger issue as I'm concerned that D* will be moving towards only allowing HD content through HDMI. I keep posting in the software posts because it continues unfixed.


----------



## cgoodson99 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a Sony Wega and have started noticing this issue with my HR21-100. It always seems to happen when using the 30sec skip or the jump back button. I have to turn the receiver off and back on and my problem goes away. This occurs about 3-4 times per week. I did not have this problem with my HR20-700 that died. I am very unhappy with the HR21-100, it is very sluggish and is not in the same league as my HR20-700 was.


----------

